
Security-hardened Computer fundraise - voiper1
https://www.crowdsupply.com/design-shift/orwl/
======
voiper1
NOTE: previous failed kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/designshift/orwl-the-
fi...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/designshift/orwl-the-first-open-
source-hardened-computer)

